# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  (الثامنة)يجمع محمود بأمه بعد فراق 25 سنة في عيد الام

## yassirali66

*



غايتو يالابيض ضميرك الا تكتر المناديل
*

----------


## najma

*موقف مؤثر جدا ... اللهم لا تحرمنا من أمهاتنا
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*موقف صعب والله
ولعة :
ضميرك براهو انا زاااتي بكيت
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ياسلام
قمة اﻻبداع
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*معقولة واحد يشوف اللحظة دي وما يبكي
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يا لها من لحظة تذيب الحجر من لم يذرف دمعة عليه مراجعة طبيب نفساني
شكراً حبيبنا ياسر على التحفة
*

----------


## yassirali66

*والله احسست ذلك من خلال ردودكم
ياربي يخليكي ياامي ...ست الحبايب
*

----------


## زول هناك

*يا سلام لحظات مؤثرة جدا جدا
*

----------


## Aladdin

*استغرب كيف صبر كل هذة السنيين وهو يعلم انها علي قيد الحياة والله لو امشي ليها كداري لو كانت في اخر الدنياء
                        	*

----------

